# Proxy für wget und apt-install



## Johannes7146 (16. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich sitze mit meinem Rechner hinter einem Proxy server bei dem ich mich mit name und pw anmelden muss.

Habe bereits viel bei google geschaut und viele hinweise bekommen,
aber nicht funktioniert.


```
wget -proxy-username name -proxy-passwd pw http://domain.de/index.html
```

liegert:

```
Verbindungsaufbau zu IPADRESSE:PORT... verbunden.
Proxy Anforderung gesendet, warte auf Antwort... 401 Unauthorized
Authorisierung fehlgeschlagen.
```

Außerdem habe ich folgendes versucht (in *.bashrc* ausgelagert und neu eingeloggt)

```
export http_proxy=http://USER:PW@IP:PORT/
```
Den gleichen Ausdruck habe ich außerdem in */etc/environment* hinterlegt

Die DNS-Einträge habe ich in */etc/resolv.conf* wiefolgt gesetzt:

```
nameserver IPADRESSE
```

Wenn ich http://www.google.de Pinge kann er den namen auflösen, kann ihn aber nicht anpingen.

Die Zugangdaten sind 100%ig richtig. Ich nutze sie auch auf meinem Windows rechner. Dort poppt das Fenster im Browser einfach auf wenn ich ins Internet möchte.

Auf der Linux-Maschine läuft ein Ubuntu 9.04 ohne grafischer Oberfläche.

Hat jemand eine Idee woran ich sonst noch etwas ändern muss um mich erfolgreich einloggen zu können ?


----------



## deepthroat (16. November 2009)

Hi.





Johannes7146 hat gesagt.:


> Die Zugangdaten sind 100%ig richtig. Ich nutze sie auch auf meinem Windows rechner. Dort poppt das Fenster im Browser einfach auf wenn ich ins Internet möchte.


Deiner Beschreibung entnehme ich, das du versuchst über ein Gateway auf's Internet zuzugreifen und dieses Gateway über ein Webinterface nach einer Authentifizierung verlangt.

Das ganze hat dann aber nichts mit einem Proxy zu tun (der für einen PING auch gar nicht zuständig ist). Oder hast du den "Proxy" unter Windows explizit eingerichtet (alá "Proxyserver für LAN verwenden")?

Versuch doch einfach mal einen textbasierten Browser wie z.B. w3m, (e)links oder lynx.

Gruß


----------



## Johannes7146 (16. November 2009)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort deepthroat.
Ich habe leider nicht sooo sehr viel Ahnung von dem Thema und habe da wohl etwas durcheinander geschmissen.

Ich habe den X-Server weitergeleitet und auf meinem Windwos client installiert mit dem ich per ssh zugreife und so den konquer auf meinem Windwosrechner anzeigen lassen.

Dort kam das von dir angedeutet Poppup. Nachdem ich dort die Zugangdaten eingegeben habe, konnte ich auch apt-get und wget erfolgreich ausführen.

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis.

ps: Wäre nett wenn du in 1 oder 2 Sätzen evtl kurz den Unterscheid zwischem Gateway mit nem Login und nem Proxy erklären könntest.
Ansonsten google ich gleich selber mal danach.


----------

